# HB Owners Tournament - Rockport / Aransas Pass



## BPancamo (Sep 27, 2013)

I’m planning to fish it. Hopefully, the front will have moved well-through by Saturday. I noticed their demo day for the Eldora is Friday....gonna be sporty. Lol


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Haha. SPORTY Friday! 30-40mph out of the north!

Saturday is looking a little better. Should be a good time.


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

I'll be present!


----------



## Ccantwell (Aug 16, 2019)

Wheres this?


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Going to skip the tournament, but probably going to drive down Saturday evening after the boy's swim meet and fish Sunday.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Going to skip the tournament, but probably going to drive down Saturday evening after the boy's swim meet and fish Sunday.


Sunday looks dreamy. Enjoy it!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

How did the tournament go? Sunday was amazing...40 fish to hand with probably another 7-8 long distance releases.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

It was a great event. The weather cooperated, for the most part, and I think fish were happy to participate!

Winning red on fly was just over 30” and a sheepie won the largest misc species on fly. I think everyone caught fish. It’s October, after all!


----------

